# discus male picking on my female breeding?



## tovtm (17 Oct 2011)

hi I have a pair of adult blue turqs. I brought them a year ago and was breeding for 6 months on and off, but about 2-3 months ago they stopped and the male kept nipping my female when ever she cone close to him so I divided my tank up and introduced them this weekend again after 2 months apart and they were fine or a day now back to nipping again, should I be worried or is this the start of breeding again? last time her tail become quite jagged and she become really dark,

I have a 130ltr Planted tank running co2 and using the EI frets. I do a 50% WC each week 

I've also taken a video so anyone can see what I mean
http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww24 ... 71e840.mp4


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (17 Oct 2011)

Unusual that a paired fish should do this, I am assuming that they definitely are a pair! Have you seen on lay eggs while the other fertilises? I have know pairs to fall out especially when one of them is a egg or fry eater. There is normally bullying when the male is up for it but the female is not responding. Discus usually pair naturally rather than forced together.

If the bullying goes too far perhaps but some dither fish in on change the scenery around, nothing like an outside threat to bring fish together if they are on their own.


----------



## tovtm (17 Oct 2011)

a known breeding pair they used to lay and hatch


----------



## RudeDogg1 (18 Oct 2011)

they normaly breed in 12 week or so cycles which could be why they have stopped


----------



## mlgt (7 Nov 2011)

wow shes very stressed indeed! Do you have another tank to put her in for the time being? 

Why are you running co2 in your tank? It looks quite bare for the time being.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (2 Dec 2011)

she does look very battered poor thing. How many gallons is the tank?


----------

